# Sunday Oldie



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

On my last night shift, wearing this...

*Breitling Shark Cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90s*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this at the mo as just got back from a party

Omega Constellation Chronometer "Hummer"










Will probably wear this one tomorrow when I get up though

Sicura "Chrono Computer":










Mark


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i love that sicura its huge its bigger than the house across the road in the picture .

ill be wearing this tomorrow i havent worn it now for about a month.










jason.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Prima for Sunday morning:










Cheers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MkII Speedy for me


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

1940's Eterna

_Birks Challenger_


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Also on the "Nightshift" Wearing the Vixa now but out for a special lunch today

I think i will give my Panerai an outing! It's not a very old watch but i got this

when most people hadn't heard of Panerai.This is a base model PAM 9 in pvd.

These have gone up in value so much that i very rarely wear it now.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Nautilus Titan for me










Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Really nice Panerai jbw.... 

It looks nice and Grey, not a dark black,its a good look...

Im not vintage today either Im afraid...

Sinn UX Hydro...(Again)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Not wearing an oldie today either 

_Panerai 024_


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Second day of wear test on the LIP Nautic-Ski. Picture of the actual watch today 

*LIP Nautic-Ski, LIP R 184, 1962ish*


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

Today I'll be wearing this:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Dugena Monza Chronograph:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

This is geting an airing this morning for a bit of Sunday Oldie...










And swapping later to this to go swimming...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I still haven't found a vintage that reaches out to me, so the next best thing is a homage to a vintage design. h34r:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

This arrived this morning (per kind favour of a friendly neighbour).

Very happy with it. Nice bit of 70's chunk!

*SMf300 circa 1976*










That reminds me....must do a group pic of all the Seamaster f300's....


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

One thats definately older than me today! :lol:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This Hamilton for me all day...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Zessa said:


> This arrived this morning (per kind favour of a friendly neighbour).
> 
> Very happy with it. Nice bit of 70's chunk!
> 
> ...


That's lovely, would be well chuffed with that :yes:


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Wearing one of my accutron's, this is a family peice handed down to me, a nice 9ct cased one, the poor pic I have taken does not show the nice texured dial, this is just back from a service from Paul (silver hawk) and running really sweet.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Still wearing the Sicura but have changed the strap to a Toshi and actually taken my own photos!




























Mark


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Circa 1973 Omega Constellation Megaquartz Cal.1310.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

changed to this now vintageish.










jason.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Sparky said:


> Still wearing the Sicura but have changed the strap to a Toshi and actually taken my own photos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know why you feel you have small wrists Mark. That looks cool on your wrist ! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The 6309 for me today


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

1966 Seamaster 600.










Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Got up an hour ago & put these real oldies on









*Services Competitor `German Made`(unjeweled pin-pallet) c. 1920s?*










*Services Despatch Rider, `Foreign`(unjeweled pin-pallet) c. 1920s?*


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Going with this f300 today.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Jaeger Lecoultre Master-Quartz Cal 353 purchased in 1982.



















Keith.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just got back from the Uxbridge watch fair (where I think I got myself a bit of a bargain  ). The bracelet isn't quite long enough on the new one, so I've changed over to the Speedie 125 (well, I do have cook some Yorkshire pudding, so need chronometer grade tomekeeping :lol: )


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Couldn't decide which one to wear. In the end the Langel won 










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mutley said:


> Couldn't decide which one to wear. In the end the Langel won
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a hard choice IMO :wub:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Come on Rich ....

Spill those bargain beans......


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Come on Rich ....
> 
> Spill those bargain beans......


You'll have to wait Jason, but it's an Omega from the 70's, and it was _very_ cheap. 

I'll try to take some pictures this evening and post them up.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Rich ....
> ...


Is this why you told me it was too far to come?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


At least he talked to you about it :bb:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Second day of wear test on the LIP Nautic-Ski. Picture of the actual watch today
> 
> *LIP Nautic-Ski, LIP R 184, 1962ish*


Paul

I've got one of these made by LIP for Stowa, only two are know to exist and the other is in the Stowa museum


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Just got back from the Uxbridge watch fair (where I think I got myself a bit of a bargain  ). The bracelet isn't quite long enough on the new one, so I've changed over to the Speedie 125 (well, I do have cook some Yorkshire pudding, so need chronometer grade tomekeeping :lol: )


Just back from Uxbridge as well, and was cleared out by my son and then Toshi, he has got a great new watch and then was pipped to the post by another watch by a forum member as well!!

Now wearing this IWC Limited edition










it may have to go as something special has just come up, anybody interested ?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

mutley said:


> Couldn't decide which one to wear. In the end the Langel won
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrew

Good choice, here is the one of the three known to exist


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Been out and about today, car hunting. I've put a deposit down and now just need arrange the rest of the funds and I pick it up next Saturday  . Anyway this seems to be glued to my wrist since it arrived.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I forgot to put an old one on this morning, one on the right this morning and now the one on the left


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

wilfmannion said:


> Today I'll be wearing this:


Please can i have this,PLEASE!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Jason, don't take it personally :tongue2:

here it is. Quick and dirty pic.










Condition is not too bad. Bracelet is too small at the moment, but the seller agreed to send me a couple of links tomorrow so it should be fine. Cosmetically it's fine but not perfect. The xtal has a couple of tiny scratches in the top left, there are a few light dings on the case, and the bracelet is a bit stretched on a couple of links, but apart from that it's pretty good. :grin:

I may take it to STS to see what they can do, but I'll wear it for a while first I think (that is, when I can get the bracelet over my fat hand :tongue2: )

Oh, and now I know what everyone means about the tick sounding like a rifle bolt!!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Come on, how cheap is cheap Rich?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

minkle said:


> Come on, how cheap is cheap Rich?


I know !!!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


fits me like a glove


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

minkle said:


> Come on, how cheap is cheap Rich?


I'm not saying how much, but this was Neal's reaction....

:jawdrop:

Let's just say that I'm very pleased with the deal


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:taz:

Can we organise an RLT day out to a watch fair?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

minkle said:


> :taz:
> 
> Can we organise an RLT day out to a watch fair?


The same people organise a Birmingham watch fair, which might be easier to get to for you? London's a long way to come from Blackpool


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Rich, looks great...


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Watch fairs in general sound good to me.

Its shame that the bloke with too many great watches gets a bargin though isnt it :tongue2:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Toshi said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > :taz:
> ...


I'll be further south in 5 weeks  

The bad news is you guys will be my only friends until i get some!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Toshi said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Well done Rich

I very nearly bought this little gem today too! very rare with the 'puprite' dial! Well done, a purchase I am sure you won't regret!

Tom


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Little bit late now, but I got this one today. Hand of the small second is not missing, in fact the dial is turning itself.

Bertrand


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > :taz:
> ...


That's what he said to me. "_London's a long way to come from Brighton_"


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Brilliant catch Rich! I do so love these....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Zessa said:


> This arrived this morning (per kind favour of a friendly neighbour).
> 
> Very happy with it. Nice bit of 70's chunk!
> 
> ...


Great indicies... Ive never seen on with those indicies....


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Jason, don't take it personally :tongue2:
> 
> Here it is. Quick and dirty pic.
> 
> ...


Ooh nice catch Rich and welcome to the Constellation MHz 2.4 club :thumbup:. I don't want to know how much you paid for it as I fear it will make may recent purchase sound v expensive. Who cares though they're bloody superb watches! The tick is great isn't it, highly addictive too.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Ooh nice catch Rich and welcome to the Constellation MHz 2.4 club :thumbup:. I don't want to know how much you paid for it as I fear it will make may recent purchase sound v expensive. Who cares though they're bloody superb watches! The tick is great isn't it, highly addictive too.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary. It's a lovely watch - just wish I could wear it :taz: There are two links on their way to me apparently, so hopefully by the end of the week

There was another MQ the same seller was selling - same as yours with the starburst dial. Not mint, but nice. I was tempted but it was more than I had in my wallet. I do know it was bought by someone else from this forum though, who I bumped into


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh do tell....

So a fair few people on here now own one of these... Keith, Tom, Gary, Rich, Vic, Nalu, Mystery Buyer and me... anyone else?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Oh do tell....
> 
> So a fair few people on here now own one of these... Keith, Tom, Gary, Rich, Vic, Nalu, Mystery Buyer and me... anyone else?


Not me, although I admit it is better looking then a Polprof


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

so you say Mac... so you say... :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> so you say Mac... so you say... :tongue2:


I can`t help it if everyone else needs their eyes testing :nerd: :rofl:


----------

